# My kitty Meeka



## meeka's-mom (Aug 17, 2009)

10 weeks









15 weeks









And finally up to date 17 weeks


















we've only had her 10 weeks but it seems like she's always been here.


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

she is beautiful.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aw she's lovely, I was thinking of getting that toy for my kitties! x


----------



## meeka's-mom (Aug 17, 2009)

kittykat said:


> aw she's lovely, I was thinking of getting that toy for my kitties! x


it's brill, she loves it although she does get a bit fed up when she realises she can't get the ball out lol, best £2.99 I have ever spent x

Thank you Jen, I think so too but then I'm biased hehe x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow very cute!!xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

She is so gorgeous, i love her markings on her tummy. xxx


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

she is stunning, i love the spots on her belly, what breed is she just iut of interest?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww she's so pretty!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Meeka's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## meeka's-mom (Aug 17, 2009)

Janak said:


> she is stunning, i love the spots on her belly, what breed is she just iut of interest?


As far as I am aware she is just a moggy. vet has her down as a tabby bsh.

thank you for all your comments


----------



## Kittie_Hedgewytch (Nov 10, 2008)

shes gorgeous!
i have a kitty called meeka too 
x


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

The markings on her tummy are lovely, rather bengal-esque - lucky girl.

She's gorgeous, i love tabby moggies although i am biased as that's what my Tilly is!


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

Tillski said:


> The markings on her tummy are lovely,* rather bengal-esque* - lucky girl.
> 
> She's gorgeous, i love tabby moggies although i am biased as that's what my Tilly is!


was thinking the same thing! Its why I asked  She is beautiful whatever she is!


----------



## meeka's-mom (Aug 17, 2009)

I have noticed a couple of Meeka's on here, different spellings as well, Tilly is gorgeous 

A couple of people have asked me if she's Bengal but after looking on google don't they have a sleeker coat? I don't know what her parents are like as she came to me through a friend who had a friend who couldn't cope with a "naughty" kitty!! 
My daughters had been begging for us to get a cat for some time and after seeing a picture of her I had to have her, she wasn't naughty at all and fitted in straight away. She is definately my cat though, she only goes to the kids for play time and she comes to me for cuddles and a chat (she is very vocal, I'm sure she understands me when we chat lol), she follows me around like a puppy when I'm home too, she is truely one of the family now


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow... She's stunning!


----------

